# Need help picking out a bike



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

Im 6'2 364. I have never had anything besides a Wal-Mart special. I need something for on road and rock/dirt paths. I want something that will last. At the same time I don't really need the baddest thing out there. I need something comfortable that will last for me.


----------



## carrlf (Mar 26, 2011)

I would just recommend going to your local shops and looking at the hardtail mountain bikes. You can not go wrong with a trek, specialized, giant, or something along those lines. Then you can replace the tires with something more for light trails and so on. Size wise you will probably be on a l or xl depending on your inseam and arm length and so on (19-21 inch seat tube). If your just riding on the road and light trails I dont see you breaking anything but if you get into some mtn biking your going to break a lot of stuff and thats just part of it when you are large in size.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know what your budget is, but stay away from suspension at your size. You really should be looking at a full rigid with some bomber wheels. 

The Surly Ogre runs $1499 and would be rock solid if your willing to spend the money. Yes it's a lot but it will last so the price over the life of the bike will be quite good.


----------



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

Great info so far thanks guys. Idk if this helps but my inseam for pants is a 30-32. 1499 is a bit steep for me. Then again if that where I need to be I can look into it. I saw a ridget 29er single speed for like 400. I was hoping to be more around that range. Them again if I'm just throwing money away at that price range I'd like to know.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well if you don't mind a single speed, the Dawes Bullseye from Bikes Direct is extremely stout for $400. The wheels are 36 spoke and heavy duty. It comes with a 8/9/10 speed compatible rear hub and derailleur hanger so you could add a cassette, chain, rear shifter, and derailleur pretty easily. Not in the same league as the Surly but a lot less.

Mountain Bikes - 29er SingleSpeed - Dawes Deadeye


----------



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

Well Idk if i got hosed or not but I ended up with a Scott Matrix 40 green/silver. I went to my local bike shop and he had one. I gave 460 for it. I guess this will be a good test because from here I can tell if my local bike shop is legit or not.


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

Im pretty sure Metrix is a hybrid commuter bike...even has 700Cs. I would not ride it on trails.


----------



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

Well that sucks....


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Take that bike back.
Get proper equipment for what you're looking to do and for your size. We ain't light on bikes, pun intended.

As others have said. The most important things, in order, are frame, wheels, suspension (front only) for your first bike and budget. 

You do get what you pay for, so get a good brand that will stand behind their product and have been tried and tested.

Save and save often and get something that will work and will last. You buy cheap and you'll end up spending more money on it, in pieces and parts.

Putting off the purchase for an extra few weeks or a month to afford and get something better, is best thing you can do for yourself and safety. 

In our class, you'll have be ready to "over buy" than "under buy".
If you under buy, you'll be miserable, poorer, and ultimately not safe.
Good luck!

I'm 6'6", 260.


----------



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

I guess I can see if the guy will let me exchange it. Then I'm back in the same boat. I really don't want to spend 1500 on a bike. I don't plan on getting into riding that much. I want to b able to ride 5 days a week down the road from my house and on rock and dirt paths.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

It would be awesome to ride 5 days a week. (haha That's into biking) 

Look around and see if you get something decent used.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Dawes dead eye was a great recommendation. 400 bucks, no derailleurs, no suspension, and decent strong wheels for a clyde. You don't need to spend a grand. The Dead Eye single speed is like a giant BMX bike. They even have models with disk brakes in that low price range. Bikes Direct bikes are super easy to put together. All you really need are a couple allen wrenches and a tire pump. 

It doesn't sound like you are gonna need much bike. I think this would be a really low maintenance easy option. When you need to go up a hill, just stand and grind it out.


----------



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

Just out of curiosity what's wrong with the bike he sold me? Just trying the learn the differences.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Nothing is wrong if you stick to pavement. No single track with that thing.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

DeauxJoe said:


> Just out of curiosity what's wrong with the bike he sold me? Just trying the learn the differences.


It's not heavy duty enough to take off road. Nothing wrong with it for the pavement.


----------



## rockandroll322 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm in a similar situation (all this info has been super helpful). I'm 6'2" 300 pounds and am looking for my first bike in a while. I'll be using it on some pavement, but mostly trails and fire roads. I tested out the Cannondale trail sl 29er 5 at REI and liked it a lot. My question is - should I spend a little more? If so, what should I get.

I really want to get my bike through REI just so I have that sick warranty incase the bike bends.

Thanks!


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Depends how much is a little more. The Cannondale Trail is a good frame but whenever you are getting the bottom end you are getting bottom end components. Just looking at the Cannondale website it seems like you have to go up to a Trail 2 to get the components that would eventually upgrade to with the Trail 5. That also puts you in a whole different price range which opens up a lot more options. 

What I would do is get a firm price point that I would not cross. Then test ride everything I could find in that price range and go with what fits best. There are no great deals on new bikes for under $1500. They all tend to use similar components so what's most important is buying something that really fits. As parts start to wear out or as you learn more about what you want you'll start to replace them.


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

GOTA said:


> Depends how much is a little more. The Cannondale Trail is a good frame but whenever you are getting the bottom end you are getting bottom end components. Just looking at the Cannondale website it seems like you have to go up to a Trail 2 to get the components that would eventually upgrade to with the Trail 5. That also puts you in a whole different price range which opens up a lot more options.
> 
> What I would do is get a firm price point that I would not cross. Then test ride everything I could find in that price range and go with what fits best. There are no great deals on new bikes for under $1500. They all tend to use similar components so what's most important is buying something that really fits. As parts start to wear out or as you learn more about what you want you'll start to replace them.


Pretty much sums it up.

Make sure you try out other frames by other brands in your price range... Specialized, Giant, Scott, Trek, etc for size, feel, and componentry. Also look for last years models, as most entry level hard tail bikes change very little year to year.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm pretty big myself - but being 300+ changes a lot of things. I would imagine most MTB are designed around 175 pounders! The Original poster (OP) is over twice that! 

Even without riding singletrack/trails I'd recommend a ~21"/XL mountain bike with scick or hybrid tires. I wouldn't use a hybrid bike! You're too big.

That Scott has big wheels with skinny rims and skinny tires - I think it is the wrong bike for you.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Biggie said:


> Even without riding singletrack/trails I'd recommend a ~21"/XL mountain bike with scick or hybrid tires. I wouldn't use a hybrid bike! You're too big.
> 
> That Scott has big wheels with skinny rims and skinny tires - I think it is the wrong bike for you.


The OP said his inseam was 30-32, so I don't think a 21" frame would work -- probably 17-18" max for standover.

If the OP is mainly wanting to ride on the road, with some rock (assuming that means gravel) and dirt trails (assuming pretty tame, not bumpy singletrack), then I think the Scott Metrix with its 700x32 tires would be fine.

I also like the Dawes single-speed recommendation, if the OP wants to go single-speed.

The main thing is to get a bike that you like enough to get out and ride!


----------



## Dirtlawyer (Feb 5, 2012)

Anybody have any thoughts on the Trek Cobia for 6'1 250 pound rider? If not, what are some good alternatives for $1200 or less? Bike will be used primarily on singletrack. I've been riding for about 20 years, but I'm not as fast or skilled as I once was and only get off road once or twice a week.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Dirtlawyer said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on the Trek Cobia for 6'1 250 pound rider? If not, what are some good alternatives for $1200 or less? Bike will be used primarily on singletrack. I've been riding for about 20 years, but I'm not as fast or skilled as I once was and only get off road once or twice a week.


I think the Cobia is a solid choice. You might also check the Gravity 29er bikes at 29er Mountain Bikes | Full Suspension 29er | Hardtail 29er Mountain bikes | Titanium 29er Mountain Bikes | Singlespeed 29er Bikes. I have a Gravity 29point3 (specs between a Mamba and Cobia) and like it a lot. You might also look at the 29point4 (Recon fork) and 29point5 (Reba fork). Happy riding!


----------

